# Happy Oberon Customers Post Here!



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

If you love your Oberon stuff tell us about it here. Got a wishlist? Let's hear it!  

I have 2 Kindle covers (ROH in Purple on a K1 and Paisley in Purple on a K2), a Journal (Forest in Green), a Card Case (Celtic Knot in Fern), a bookmark (Rhino) and an Organizer (Tree of Life in Green). They are all beautiful, even the card case and ROH cover which are 3 years old or so! I was recently given the go-ahead to organize a huge event and it's making me wish I had the Large Organizer instead, but I'm happy!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll play
I have a purple Roof of Heaven for my Kindle2, my cellphone has a beautiful black roses sleeve and my K3 lives at the moment happily velcroed into a K2 Humminbird cover in red until I can afford  my next order. 
I live in Germany so I try to order more than one thing at a time to save on shipping charges.
Next on my wishlist is said K 3 cover ( Butterfly in wine or hummingbird in blue) and a cover for my first generation Ipad (red Ginko or Paisley...) 

I really love the Oberon products I own and have purchased some as gifts, too. I tried to find items of equal quality here in Germany- they certainly exist but they are MUCH more expensive!
When I wrote them with questions about shipping etc, they were very nice and helpful! I hope that bad experiences with this company stay the exception. I am really happy with my Interaktion AND the gorgeous leather goods I got.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1 - K1 Dragonfly on pond w/frog charm; 1 - K1 purple Butterfly; 1 - K3 Red Paisley; 2 checkbooks; 2 card cases; They are all beautiful -- right now am in love w/red paisley!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I like this thread so I'm posting in it.  

I'm a happy Oberon customer and I will definitely be ordering some new products from them in the future.  My wish list gets longer every day. On my wish list, I am wanting a sleeve, a journal and perhaps a second kindle cover. 

I might mention that every question I've asked Oberon was conveyed to me in a polite, professional way. For a small company, I think their success certainly outweighs the disappointments of some of their customers.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We have two Oberon covers in this family.  

I have Celtic Hounds in Wine for my K3 and love it.  

DH has my old K2 and has the Celtic Cross in Wine for it.  He, also, is very pleased with it.

We were happy with the service we received from Oberon also.

I will not hesitate to order from Oberon Designs again.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Threads such as this although well intentioned, may actually do a disservice to Oberon.  Let me explain by telling you of my experience.  I read the raving reviews both here and on other sites including the facebook site on how perfect they were.  Like many,  I spent hours drooling over the photos making a decision of which my kindle should wear.  I waited anxiously for the mailman too.  I was acting like a youngster at Christmas! When it arrived, it was less than the expectation that had been built up in my mind.  The defect in it's production instantly obvious.  I was so very disappointed.  I had to learn to love this cover as I didn't want to chance additional costs of asking for a replacement or even getting one I liked less.  (duties, shipping etc).  I have seen one other who posted a picture with the exact same concern.  It was not a hide/dye issue.  Since then, I have acquired other Oberon covers and have been happy with them.  I am currently tempted to order more.  Only difference is that my expectations are now more realistic.  

Oberon does not need this kind of help promoting their product.  It backfires in the same way that infomercials do.  It turns some people off.  Rather than a thread like this, I would rather see a poll to help with the .  What designs, colours are peoples favourites etc.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have Red Paisley and Blue Da vinci K3 covers I LOVE and I know at some point I will end up with the Celtic Spiral, Celtic Hounds. Not that I  need 5 covers by any means but...If they ever decide to add the triskillion knot I'm there.  I like the fact that they are gorgeous but more than that I like the fact that in the while in the oberon I feel like I'm holding something.


----------



## TinaNKing (Mar 28, 2011)

I  have a TON of Oberon
5 K3 covers! I am fickle and I like to change covers with my mood!  Tree of Life chocolate (my first ooh la la), Forest fern, Paisley purple, Holyhock marigold, and Wild Roses red.
1 large sky blue journal in the Fairy design
1 Large planner Wild Rose red
That is my list. I have ordered gifts for people I love from Oberon and they include.
1 K2 cover Ave of Trees fern
1 large planner Tree of Life saddle
1 scent Amulet
Those were all gifts I hated to give because I wanted to keep them for myself! I love all of Oberon's products and if I had a wish list it would read "one of each please"
On my most recent order I had requested a special charm. (we all know they send a good luck charm with each order such a lovely touch) They read my request and went above and beyond to accommodate. I don't just love the Oberon products I love their customer service, It can not be matched.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

My wonderful husband bought me my first Oberon for Christmas. I got the Wild Roses in Red and let me tell you I'm in love. I have it pretty well broken in now that when I fold it back to read it almost touches the other side. 

I love the way it feels in my hands. Supple yet with some weight to it. I love the way it SMELLS! Everytime I pick it up, I smell it. The smell of leather is one of my all time favorite scents. While I read I caress the design, or the raw leather on the inside. I also fiddle with the charm on the bungee.

What can I say, I'm a bit strange. I guess you could say I love my Oberon K3 cover.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

My husband and I both have Oberons, as does my brother - and he gifted on to a friend. 

I couldn't be happier with mine. I love how it feels in the hand. 

-M


----------



## L0tech (Apr 14, 2011)

Uh, wow. Weird vibe you folks have going on here. 

Anywho, through a happy accident with my "avenue of trees-saddle" delivery, my initial order was lost to the ether (USPS...never again). I didn't get my cover for an extra 14 days or so, but Oberon was kind enough to let me change to the "woodgrain-wine" when they sent out the replacement. Pretty sure this design JUST came out 2 days after I ordered, and I absolutely love it.

The post problems weren't any fault of Oberon's, and they were very helpful on the phone. A+ for quality in my book. Anyone disappointed in the color they chose, consider if darker would be better. Saddle soap will darken any leather as it is used. 

By the way, anyone know why they say "no mink oil?". Obviously it WILL darken the color, but that might not be a bad thing...


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a beautiful Kindle3 cover Celtic Hounds in Wine and my son has the Sky Dragon cardholder in red.  Love them both~

My wish list ~

Large Organizer Tree of Life in Saddle
Large Journal Celtic Hounds in wine or green
Cell phone sleeve in Paisley red
Check book cover ~ undecided on style/color
and it continues to grow each web site visit. 

Hopefully I can get my order in for my organizer soon.  First time I went to order my son's motor went out of his truck, then I was ready to order again and got slammed when another son's loans were short being the end of year and I helped with rent and utilities.  LOL   It will get here eventually.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've pruned a few posts in order to keep this thread from being derailed.  In addition to this thread for those who love their Oberons, we have a picture thread for those who want to post there.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Holly said:


> Rather than a thread like this, I would rather see a poll to help with the . What designs, colours are peoples favourites etc.


Holly--

Good idea, you should start one!

Betsy


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

L0tech said:


> Uh, wow. Weird vibe you folks have going on here.
> 
> Anywho, through a happy accident with my "avenue of trees-saddle" delivery, my initial order was lost to the ether (USPS...never again). I didn't get my cover for an extra 14 days or so, but Oberon was kind enough to let me change to the "woodgrain-wine" when they sent out the replacement. Pretty sure this design JUST came out 2 days after I ordered, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> ...


You are correct, this is one of our newest designs and we are thrilled you love it! Its a little diferent then our usual designs so we are happy with the way it is being recieved. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I started out with World Tree in green for my K2. (I LOVE the Avenue of Trees in fern, but talked my daughter into buying that for herself long before I thought I'd get a Kindle. The girls and my husband gave me a K2 for Mother's Day, and I didn't want the same cover that my daughter had.) For Christmas, my family gave me an Avenue of Trees in fern because they knew it was the Oberon that I loved. Now that I have a K3 (and sold both of my other Oberons to people who are very happy with them), I now have another Avenue of Trees in fern. I love the workmanship of the Oberon Design Company, as well as the feeling that, as someone above said, "I'm holding something" when I read. It truly is reminiscent of holding a leatherbound book. Love it. Now, if only Oberon could come up with a cover with a built-in light, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## L0tech (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Now, if only Oberon could come up with a cover with a built-in light, I'd be ecstatic.


Especially so if it used the K3 power tab system! I'm starting to ponder buying the kindle cover and making a frankenkindle-cover


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Last week I received the Tree of Life cover in saddle for myself and The Sun in red for my daughter.  Both look fantastic! (and I love the smell of leather)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

L0tech said:


> Especially so if it used the K3 power tab system! I'm starting to ponder buying the kindle cover and making a frankenkindle-cover


Luvmy4brats used the light system from Amazon's lighted cover and inserted it into her Kindle 3 cover. It turned out great until she set it on her plate while trying to take photos for us, and the leather got stained. (She was ill and was under the influence of meds.) She swore she'd never make another one, but it was neat.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

L0tech said:


> Especially so if it used the K3 power tab system! I'm starting to ponder buying the kindle cover and making a frankenkindle-cover


Oh, if you do please make a video of how you make the frankenkindle cover. :-D


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've heard of other people wanting to do this, use the best features from 2 different ones, putting them together to make 1 cover.  But it is a very expensive venture and you run the risk of ruining 2 beautiful covers and ending up with nothing.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I own three different Oberon's

I have a Journal that I purchased around 12 years ago just because I thought it was pretty.  It is a brown color with oak leaves on it.  When I purchased my Kindle2 over a year ago and started looking into a cover of for it I noticed the Oberons looked similar to this journal cover so I went and looked and sure enough, the journal cover said Oberon on it.

I ordered a Purple ROH for my Kindle for my second oberon.

For my third I didn't want to order another case for my Kindle since it wouldn't fit another version of the Kindle my K2 broke; so instead I went with a moleskin cover in Purple Paisley.  I currently have a moleskin sketchbook in it but If I decide I want to get a journal or planner I can switch it out with one of the other moleskin products for sale.


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Kindlegrl ... I wouldn't mind having another cover for my K3, but I'm looking into purchasing a Moleskine and Journal. I just have to decided which design and color I want.


----------

